
How Police Unions Became Such Powerful Opponents to Reform Efforts - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/06/us/police-unions-minneapolis-kroll.html
======
ipsocannibal
A monopoly on violence is a hell of a bargaining chip.

